# cherokee sno-way mount help



## steel24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking for a cherokee 3 pin sno-way truck mount. Or if any one has a mount that they are going to take off this summer i'd love to get some measurements and pics so i can try and make my own.

any help would be great. Thanks


----------

